# Adopting from outside US



## SilentnQuiet (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I know this my sound a bit strange but i have been living and working in Manila, Philippines for sometime now and have not come across any GSD adoption facility. Its a completely different world and its all about show quality GSDs with half frog style dogs, i feel so horrible looking at them.

Anyways my full black GSD recently passed away and i was thinking to adopt. Since i have not come across any one locally, i was wondering if its possible to adopt a dog from US? I dont mind paying around $300 or $500 for shipment.

Any idea on the cost? Does anyone know of any shelter who has shipped a dog outside US?

A good GSD (straight back) locally from a reputed breeder is for around $450 but i feel sorry for the dogs who end up in shelters and leave us just because no one was there to take them home.

Any suggestions or help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

My suspicion is that you're going to have a much easier time buying a dog from a breeder and having it shipped overseas than getting a rescue to ship you a dog. I can't think of a single shelter (meaning a publicly financed municipal shelter) that would even consider the idea, for a host of practical, PR, and philosophical reasons. So you're looking at private nonprofits, and unless you have a _really_ good friend working with one of those groups, I'd be really, really surprised if they were willing to ship a dog overseas.

It's much easier to get a rescue's help to bring a dog into the U.S. than to send one out. The general perception in the rescue circles I'm familiar with is that dog-keeping norms are so different in other countries, particularly when it comes to the "paperless" mixed-breeds and iffy purebreds we normally handle (i.e., dogs that don't generally get the silver spoon prestige treatment), that they are just not comfortable sending dogs out overseas.

So... good luck, but my guess is that you are either going to have to come pick the dog up in person (and even then you might not get one out of a rescue), or you're going to have to source your dog from a good, ethical breeder who's willing to ship.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good GSDs come from various lines, all of which are represented on this board. More important than style, is temperament, but you can start with the style you like and then narrow that down to the temperament that you want. 

There is no need to be insulting about the varieties of GSDs, or to suggest that good ones are only those that are pleasing to your eye. 

Educate yourself about the various lines, and then choose the ones you like the most, or if you like a certain line, but do not like a feature common in that line, you can point at that characteristic and ask if there are breeders breeding that line more moderately. For example, I like the German Show line dogs, but am not crazy about the roached back, is anyone out there breeding dogs that are not quite so roached?

Or, I like the American Lines, but do not want extreme rear angulation. I am looking more for balance. 

There are plenty of lines that tend to be straighter across the back, or at least their hips and withers are closer to the same distance from the ground than show line dogs, if I am interpreting your description properly. You might look at DDR dogs or Czech dogs, which tend to have dogs in the color and style you seem to prefer. 

Google Linda Shaw, she has a pretty good definition and pictures of the various lines.

GSDs are found in lots of countries, you might find it cheaper and easier to import from somewhere closer to you than the US.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Dogs for Adoption - The Philippine Animal Welfare Society

CARA Welfare Philippines » Adoption Gallery

I would go to your regular shelters and talk to them about the idea of looking for a GSD. If you volunteer, you would know first thing when they got one. Good luck!


----------



## SilentnQuiet (Dec 27, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Dogs for Adoption - The Philippine Animal Welfare Society
> 
> CARA Welfare Philippines » Adoption Gallery
> 
> I would go to your regular shelters and talk to them about the idea of looking for a GSD. If you volunteer, you would know first thing when they got one. Good luck!


Tried them and several others but none of them have a GSD plus there websites are outdated. I wanted to check out 2 dogs which are posted on the website but they had already found new homes six months back.

I am also working as volunteer at the K9 Academy and most of the dogs they have are imported from UK, Germany, Czech Republic and US. According to them the GSD's they have locally are not physically strong enough to do the job and they have tried it for several times. I cannot get the puppies of those dogs because they are all enrolled in to the service but i do get a chance to be around them. 

Anyways i am trying and i know the difference between different lines of GSD. i was just sharing my preference and sorry if my words were offensive. Agree with the temperament part and indeed its one of the most important aspects one should look in to before getting a GSD.

Seems like i have to end up buying rather than spending the same amount of money to save a life.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Most rescues won't even adopt to people outside their state or outside a certain radius. They like to be able to make a house check and get vet/trainer references. As tough as the adoption process is for people close to the rescue, I can't imagine any rescue being fine with shipping a dog over seas and not meeting you before hand.

A well bred GSD will probably cost you $1200+ shipping if you're looking to import from the states. Not sure what the cost is if you're going to be going from Europe. I'm surprised you can't speak to the owners/importers of that K9 academy and use their contacts to help you import a dog.

The terms you used weren't particularly offensive, they're just very uneducated (no offense). The terms you used are the popular terms you find on the internet when people decide to talk poorly about this dog or that dog. Those terms generally show someone who has done a few internet searches, read a few forums/articles (that are very biased) but really have no experience with the breed.


----------



## SilentnQuiet (Dec 27, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Most rescues won't even adopt to people outside their state or outside a certain radius. They like to be able to make a house check and get vet/trainer references. As tough as the adoption process is for people close to the rescue, I can't imagine any rescue being fine with shipping a dog over seas and not meeting you before hand.
> 
> A well bred GSD will probably cost you $1200+ shipping if you're looking to import from the states. Not sure what the cost is if you're going to be going from Europe. I'm surprised you can't speak to the owners/importers of that K9 academy and use their contacts to help you import a dog.
> 
> The terms you used weren't particularly offensive, they're just very uneducated (no offense). The terms you used are the popular terms you find on the internet when people decide to talk poorly about this dog or that dog. Those terms generally show someone who has done a few internet searches, read a few forums/articles (that are very biased) but really have no experience with the breed.


I think you did not read my earlier posts, anyways good feedback and great to know about different people on this forum.

Thanks.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

It took me 2 years to find the dog i wanted in temperment. I took my time to make sure i got what i wanted, is there craigslist > sites by you? I know they show the world but not sure if they have ads everywhere, try them, thats where i got my gsd. Sometimes it takes a while for the right dog to come along, so be patient and keep looking


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

SilentnQuiet said:


> Tried them and several others but none of them have a GSD plus there websites are outdated. I wanted to check out 2 dogs which are posted on the website but they had already found new homes six months back.
> 
> I am also working as volunteer at the K9 Academy and most of the dogs they have are imported from UK, Germany, Czech Republic and US. According to them the GSD's they have locally are not physically strong enough to do the job and they have tried it for several times. I cannot get the puppies of those dogs because they are all enrolled in to the service but i do get a chance to be around them.
> 
> ...


I was suggesting volunteering at a shelter. That way any GSDs that came in would probably be yours to choose from.


----------

